# My upcoming puppy! Hutch x Bella



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

I recently decided on a breeder who is somewhat local. The kennel is Bill Price's Estate Dogs in Lancaster Ohio. (www.estatedogs.com) The father is Hutch Von Der Kalten Hardt, The mothers name is Bella; I do not have her full name I always forget it and she isn't on the website yet. Bella's parents are on the site, Sumo vom Götzberg X Flora. This is Bella's first litter and Hutch has had many good litters before. I am wondering first if anyone has a dog from Hutch, or has any dogs from the parents or kennel I listed. Also is there anything in particular I need to look for with this being the mother's first litter? They import their dogs and also sell dogs BACK to Germany. I visited the kennel after visiting a few others and was very impressed and felt they were the best route to go. Hutch was awarded Universal Sieger a few years ago. After spending a few hours there talking I put down a deposit and couldn't be more excited! Thanks for ANY input!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is this the same person? http://www.ai.org/judiciary/opinions/pdf/08210902jgb.pdf
I looked at the website, too bad the pedigree's aren't linked to the dogs he's breeding. First names are hard to research.


----------



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow. I wouldn't think so. He has been in Lancaster for years and his son was a breeder incalifornia who is now back in Ohio helping out. They offer a lot of different training classes from obdience to police k9. As for the names Ill have to update the thread I can never remember the full names except for hutch. Thanks for the heads up though. Also I have seen the hip certifications for parents and grandparents so I'm good in that aspect.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hutch is a very handsome dog! Do you want a male or female puppy? Are you local enough to train with them?


----------



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

Female as I have a male mastiff and a male cat. And he's about 2 hours away so we might. I have friends who are local k9 officers who have already helped me out greatly and will hopefully continue to do so.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

V Hutch von der kalten Hardt

Dam's sire:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=622203-sumo-vom-gotzberg


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That name has to be pretty common. It is a different state, and one white dog, small dog, puppy, doesn't sound like someone with a kennel full of working breeds. Could be. But I would think that there may be 50 people of that name in any given state.  My guess would be that the odds would be more that it is not the same person than it is. 

Also, that was 4 years ago. Now it is possible the dude bought the current stock and kennel from someone in Ohio, but my guess is that he has probably been doing this for more than 4 years.


----------



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> That name has to be pretty common. It is a different state, and one white dog, small dog, puppy, doesn't sound like someone with a kennel full of working breeds. Could be. But I would think that there may be 50 people of that name in any given state. My guess would be that the odds would be more that it is not the same person than it is.
> 
> Also, that was 4 years ago. Now it is possible the dude bought the current stock and kennel from someone in Ohio, but my guess is that he has probably been doing this for more than 4 years.





There's no way it was him. That was around the time he was winning sieger awards and his kennel was around before then


----------

